# Brush Light



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this today.....kind of goofy but whatever


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Totally stupid 
Unless u took your brush for a walk at night in the woods


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Phinnster said:


> Totally stupid
> Unless u took your brush for a walk at night in the woods




the guy said hes already sold a bunch of them an people seem to like them 




people=wierdos


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don know, but for us old guys, ANY light is good.

I've had to use a headlamp while making some hard to light trims . 

I wonder if they have miniature ones for my olfa snap blade.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I could see it working when the light source is bad and your creating a shadow towards where your cutting?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have seen these in our paint store all summer. Pretty much a HO gimmick. If you can try it you will see it doesn't light up bright enough plus depending on how you paint you may just cause a shadow.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol trying to reinvent the wheel. This market is filled with all kinds of gimmicks. If you require more lights than is currently available go out to the truck grab a light and set it up. jmo


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I could see it working when the light source is bad and your creating a shadow towards where your cutting?


I'd have to agree with others that it's a pretty dumb idea and it's only gonna work until it gets paint on it and just becomes an annoying chunk on your brush or falls into your cut can.

I agree with Aaron in that I do find it annoying sometimes in poor lighting situations where you set up halogens and end up casting shadows in areas your trying to cut in. The only answer I've found is more halogens, but its not exactly fun to have 1500w of light sparkling up a room and you get blinded every time you turn around.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If it were not so bulky I would consider it. It needs to be just a little thicker than an led.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

R-e-d-o-n-k-u-l-o-u-s


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

they should call it "the dik head light"


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Its a marketing gimmick for the diy market. Professional painters wont waste their hard earned cash on this rubbish accessory.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I agree with Aaron in that I do find it annoying sometimes in poor lighting situations where you set up halogens and end up casting shadows in areas your trying to cut in. The only answer I've found is more halogens, but its not exactly fun to have 1500w of light sparkling up a room and you get blinded every time you turn around.



Try clip lights. One 300 watt utility bulb clipped on a ceiling fan or vent will light up a room well without casting weird shadows or excessive heat. 

I use these








Remove the aluminum reflector, add a 2-300 watt bulb and they work great. They are light weight enough to clip on just about any ceiling fixture. Lights the whole room.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Try clip lights. One 300 watt utility bulb clipped on a ceiling fan or vent will light up a room well without casting weird shadows or excessive heat.
> 
> I use these
> View attachment 28938
> ...


For best results, get those with the porcelain base. The plastic bases are typically not rated for the larger bulbs.

With 200-300 W lamps, hang them where you won't run into them with your bare arms. One of our lead painters had to learn that...several times.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Brush Light...everything you always wanted in a brush, but less calories. Wait, am I letting an old beer commercial rack my brain?


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

Does it go off and on when you clap your hands?:jester:


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Another vote for the clip ons. I like to use 150/200 watt "rough usage" bulbs meant for garage door openers. The take a TON of abuse without messing up the filaments. And soooooo much cooler than halogens.


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER (Apr 15, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Try clip lights. One 300 watt utility bulb clipped on a ceiling fan or vent will light up a room well without casting weird shadows or excessive heat.
> 
> I use these
> View attachment 28938
> ...



I use those too... They are also good for working on the vehicle either at night or when you have limited light...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

These guys sent me a Facebook message saying I should really try this. No thanks. Some thing else to worry about loosing or destroying.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Why not just wear one of them camping lights on your head? Seems easier.


----------



## MikeL (Jan 5, 2015)

BuckeyePainter said:


> Why not just wear one of them camping lights on your head? Seems easier.



That's what I do. No shadows.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

If you order now, get a second one free, just pay separate shipping and handling. You get it all. Don't be fooled by imitations, this is the original Lamo Light, guaranteed to work...until you get paint on it, then you're back in the dark.


----------



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

I was watching an episode of Ask This Old House this past weekend (may have been a re-run, I'm not sure) and the guys featured this "tool" on their 'What Is It Segment'. Having read this thread in the past, I had to laugh out loud while watching.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My friend just texted me today to tell me about this tool. I should text him a link to this thread! I just figured out how to do that. Cool.


----------

